# Nicoticket beetlegeuce and gravity



## gman211991 (7/10/14)

Any retailers in sa with this juice?


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

JuicyJoes.co.za should have


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Try www.juicyjoes.co.za


----------



## gman211991 (7/10/14)

No one in cape town though?


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> No one in cape town though?


Not that I know of.


----------



## gman211991 (7/10/14)

Okay another question whats the best fruit flavor can get in cape town


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Have a look at the juices at www.vapourmountain.co.za and see if any of the fruity juices there attracks you. They are in CT. You can check out reviews of their juices here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.473/


----------

